# Fly fishing Fort Pierce/ Hutchinson Island



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

I saw some tailing reds last weekend around Round Island last weekend. Caught some trout too. Nothing on fly last weekend but I have been successful a time or two. 

There are some grass flats just west of the boat ramp before you get into the main river channel, look there for reds and trout. Fish the spoil islands on the west side of the channel, I've caught trout and lady fish and Dad caught some jacks on the fly there. (crashing bait onto the sandbars)

I'm not the best guy to ask about snook or reds, I haven't mastered catching anything yet. Although i'm getting better at catching trout. 

Might be able to pull some snook away from the shadows under the north bridge in Fort Pierce if you go at night. I keep thinking I should head out at night but haven't done it yet this year.


----------

